# Any new migrants just move to Auckland with kids - Young Age?



## Lo (Aug 14, 2013)

Hi,

I am new to Auckland and would like to know which city of Auckland should I focus on in order for me to concentrate on school selection for kids at age 5 and 10. 

I would prefer public school and would you list down some area which are more affordable and not so expensive for rental etc. 

Kindly assist.

Thanks

Regards,
Mandy


----------

